# Memory Lane. Where you started and where you are now.



## Raindance (2/6/17)

I've been vaping for 18 months and today my first hand me down mod came home from a person I am trying to convert.

In any case, thought it would be fun to see what we all started with and compare to where we are now in terms of gear. Would be nice to see how we all evolved from those first shaky steps into the world of vaping.
So without further ado, my past and present in one pic.


Never thought I would become one of those "nutters" that "wasted" so much money on this vape "fad".

(The next step in the "conversion" process cost me to upgrade him to a Cuboid and Crius, not to mention the two chocks and juice... such is live. Worth it because the more nutters we create, the more "normal" our actions start too look.)

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (2/6/17)

Wonderful thread @Raindance !
Will try contribute when I get a chance -

Going to be fun to watch

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (2/6/17)

I'm still using the gear I started with. Well, except for my very first cigalikes. I bought a Twisp in 2009 which I used for a few months before ditching it and going back to smoking. On 3 Jan 2016, I quit smoking, going a whole month without nicotine in any form. In early Feb 2016, I bought a VaporZone Air which I used for two months. In April 2016, I got a 60W iStick which is still a daily driver. Shortly thereafter I got another 60W iStick, then a Pico, then a Tesla Invader III. All are still in daily use. My first atty (other than the Melo 2 that came with one of the iSticks) was an Avo 24. That is still in use. Although I don't use the Melo 2 anymore, I still have it along with some coils and it's still perfectly usable. 

So I've never actually sold, given away or got rid of any proper vape gear. I also still have the very first 18650 I ever bought, a Samsung 25R. There is a tiny nick in the wrap around the insulator, literally half a mm, and the printing on the sticker has long since worn away but it is otherwise perfect. It no longer holds as much charge as it once did but I have two brand new chocs waiting to take its place when it finally gives up. I have also not used any spares that came with any atties: not a grub screw, not an O-ring nor a spare glass tank. skiddlz was saying on ITM last night that mods over the last two years or so are designed to be disposable and last only six months before failing. That hasn't been my experience. I've just been lucky, I guess *touch wood*.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (2/6/17)

From a Twisp Clearo to............

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## KB_314 (2/6/17)

More or less...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (3/6/17)

Actually came across this in my archive of many useless things while spring cleaning one of the spare rooms today. My first attempt at vaping circa 2008/9 if memory serves me right. Have not found the rest of this kit yet but back then this HE setup cost me a grand.
Lasted about two weeks before being archived.


Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mida Khan (3/6/17)

WOW, Amazing memories on this lane!

This was my first lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

